# [Curious] Can Ya'll see this?



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I got a "warning infraction" back in december.
I'm just curious if it shows up under my avatar there.
<------
The new rootzwiki changes rolled out seem to make that visible to me at least.
Kind'a annoying...considering I generally like HELPING people...and even if it isn't visible to the general public...it's like a badge of dishonor I have to constantly stare at







.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Nope. Don't see it.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Nope. Don't see it.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I don't see one stashed away on any of the pages.. though you do have one for people that wouldn't otherwise know it if they look in your Topics section and see this thread.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Tahl said:


> Yeah I don't see one stashed away on any of the pages.. though you do have one for people that wouldn't otherwise know it if they look in your Topics section and see this thread.


I'm aware of that







.
It just bugs me personally, *I* don't like seeing it.
It's not like the infraction was anything I regret even.
I chewed the hell out of two bickering members who didn't get even a sprinkle of attention from the mods and I got a warning.
I could care less if others see it.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey not trying to stir the bees nest but u could just be a tad easier on people. U have said it your self.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You're making it out more than what it is. Its just a hey lets reel it back a bit before you cross that line. Like mods in many other forums says don't like what people are saying? Hit the report button. I am sure that's what happened to you and how you got your infraction.

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's not there. But now that you have notified everyone of your infraction I will always remember this and be watching from the satellites up above. One more mess up and you will no longer be in the circle of trust.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Only yourself and site staff can see the warning points.


----------

